# High-ISO Noise Performance of the 1100D ?



## Fleetie (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi.

As subject: Is it crazy to wonder whether the high-ISO noise performance of the 1100D, with only a 12MP sensor, might be quiet good? Better than that of the 7D?

Does anyone have the facts about the 1100D's noise compared to the 7D, 600D or 60D (we can all speculate)?


Thanks,

Martin


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2011)

Seems pretty good. From the TDP review:

"_While the T3 may have one of the lowest resolution sensors of the current Canon DSLRs, it delivers some of the cleanest high ISO image quality._"

There are noise comparison images so you can judge for yourself. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T3-1100D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx

Thanks to my iPhone for autocorrecting the link. Fixed now.


----------



## CowGummy (Dec 24, 2011)

Neuro - that link isn't working for me. 

As to the original question: You may want to have a look at this - deffo not the be-all-end-all comparison site, but it will let you compare ISO noise for all those models you've listed:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

All the best & a Merry Christmas!


----------



## nightbreath (Dec 24, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T3-1100D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.



Here's corrected URL:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T3-1100D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx




Fleetie said:


> Does anyone have the facts about the 1100D's noise compared to the 7D, 600D or 60D (we can all speculate)?



Hi Martin,

Personally I think that the noise level on both cameras at high ISOs is pretty much the same. 1100D has a slight edge barely noticeable comparing 100% crops.

1100D has bigger pixels, 7D has better processing speed and should have better sensor technology. If you compare ISO 100 crops, 7D will provide you level of details 1100D cannot retrieve, so you're able to crop.


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

Nightbreath, I agree. At ISO6400, with the images from 1100D and 7D side-by-side on the screen, the 1100D images look less speckly. Not a huge difference, but it's there, IMO.


Martin


----------



## nightbreath (Dec 24, 2011)

I think that's ok as far as 1100D has 20% bigger pixels than 7D. The noise level of both cameras is almost equal if you compare overall image.

Even if you compare IQ of 5D Mk II which has 23% bigger pixels with 1100D on pixel level, there won't be a big gap in high ISO performance. 5D Mk II has noticeable improvement in image quality due to bigger sensor and that's all.

_P.S. Information about pixel size taken from here._


----------

